# gravel



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

how often should u clean the gravel?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I do it weekly when i make 30-35% water change!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I clean 50% of my gravel every 6 days.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

once a week, I do very thourough job of it as well


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I clean my gravel once a week so far.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

use the gravel siphon everytime i do a water change, just keeps it simplier and better :smile:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I do it once every 1-2 weeks. Like right now my fish are under 3in so I will siphon my gravel every 2 weeks. I do a 5gallon water change a day and 20-25% everyweek.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I clean my gravel with every water change...once a week.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Every week and a half for me..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

when i have time..been three weeks now...(damn work)..but there happy and water is clear


----------

